# Fitting a Webasto Dualtop



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We are thinking of changing our heating to Webasto Dualtop RHA102.

Has anyone experience of having one retro fitted?

Any comments on using the unit.

Also any idea of price fitted.

Thanks
Jan


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi
Yes i had it fitted to my Hymer, very good system and you don't have to wory about Gas. had mine fitted at VanBitz 01823321992. They can tell you a lot more than l can it dose so much l havent used all of it. Just make shaw the software is up to date. As for cost it depends where you have it fitted.

Huss


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Webasto Dual top (Love em or hate em)*

i wish mine wasn't fitted with it, it been lots of trouble,My wife now wont go in the motorhome because we keep getting no hotwater sometimes no heating it keeps locking out and webasto can't find anything wrong with it so they cant fix it, It has a fault light that flashes to indicate what is wrong, They say its been fitted incorrectly by the manufacturer but they say the haven't had any fitting problems, only electrical, control box and fuses blowing, 
Now we have a £50000 motorhome on the drive she wont go in, and i am Pi**ed off,


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for your comments willysjeep. Hope you can get it fixed soon. We're having ours fitted on Thursday by a Webasto agent so they can't complain about the manufacturer.

jan


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

There is fitting and then there is fitting correctly. If you want to talk about what pitfalls to avoid and keep on top of the fitting and ensure that it is fitted correctly, you can contact me via pm and I will send you my tel number. 
Even Webasto dealers fit it wrong and if you dont have the knowledge of the way it is supposed to work a retrofit can be a disaster. Remember, they will be fitting it to maximise profit, not performance. 

Bob


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

An Update

We have had our Webasto Dualtop fitted by P B Auto Electrics at Mansfield. We arrived Wednesday 4.00pm were given an electric hook up. After a good nights sleep we were up and ready for 8.00am Thursday. 

Workshop Pete took the Mhome into their workshop and took us through where we would want display fitted etc. He asked us to wait about 20 mins so he could have a good look at the space once the Truma was removed and luckily did as the space was tight and a small amount of underbed storage would be required. We were then taken into Mansfield while the work was carried out. 4.00 pm job complete and Pete took us through how to use both heating and water on electric and diesel. He also showed us the green light on the dash which shows when the system is on and pointed out in Germany it must be off when filling with diesel.

On the windiest night we've spent in a Motorhome we camped at Clumber Park CC. Electric heating and water worked fantastic and we were very comfortable. It was wonderful not having to step over the oil filled heater or boil a kettle for every drop of hot water.

All the work has been completed in a professional manner. P B Auto Electrics have fitted many Webasto systems and we would recommend them to anyone. Thanks to past posts on MHF we found them.

Jan


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Webasto Dual top (Love em or hate em)*



willysjeep said:


> i wish mine wasn't fitted with it, it been lots of trouble,My wife now wont go in the motorhome because we keep getting no hotwater sometimes no heating it keeps locking out and webasto can't find anything wrong with it so they cant fix it, It has a fault light that flashes to indicate what is wrong, They say its been fitted incorrectly by the manufacturer but they say the haven't had any fitting problems, only electrical, control box and fuses blowing,
> Now we have a £50000 motorhome on the drive she wont go in, and i am Pi**ed off,


Could you PM me the fault code and I can see what we can do to assist you.
We regularly deal with Factory installlation repairs, so will be happy to help if we can.

Rgs

Nick


----------

